# SVS PB13 ultra, Help needed



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, I am from India. I have ordered for a new SVS PB13 Ultra and it should reach my home within a day or two. I am planning on upgrading my receivers and speakers, but at present, I only own a Onkyo-HT-S3200, which comes with a PASSIVE subwoofer. So, can I connect my SVS PB13 ultra to my Onkyo Receiver? I am raising this question because, I may not be able to buy a new receiver for another month or two since AV components are very expensive here in india. I have paid Rs.155000 for my SVS-PB13 ultra, which is equivalent to $.3500 US dollars. And I am worried whether the receiver might damage my SVS? So please Help.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The S3200 only supports passive sub connections and it looks like the SVS doesn't have binding posts to connect to the cable that would be coming from the Onkyo. The only connectivity options I can see on the back of the SVS are the Low Level Inputs and the XLR balanced inputs.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack!

Dale is correct. Your receiver does not support active subs (no line level sub pre-out) and your sub does not support speaker-level inputs. There are some speaker-level-to-line-level converters out there (do a web search) for relatively cheap, but I have no personal experience with them and would recommend you contact SVS for guidance. They have EXCELLENT customer service.

I recommend you consider a new receiver. I'm not sure what options you have in India, but here in the US we can get terrific deals on 7.1 receivers right now. You could make a significant upgrade to your receiver for less than $500 (again, prices here in US). You should do some looking around on the web.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Dale, Mr. Sga2 and Mr. drdoan for your tech support.
I dont have sufficient funds to buy a new receiver for another month or 2 as I have just spent 3500 US $ on my PB 13 ultra. So is there any lowtech way to connect my subwoofer to my receiver? Can I connect a female pin to the subcable and connect it to the receiver? If i do something like that, will it damage the PB 13 Ultra?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

See my previous post - do a web search for "speaker level to line level converter". About $20 here in US. Just be careful and ask SVS support for guidance.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, I am from India. I have ordered for a new SVS PB13 Ultra and it should reach my home within a day or two. I am planning on upgrading my receivers and speakers, but at present, I only own a Onkyo-HT-S3200, which comes with a PASSIVE subwoofer, which I think is a Speaker lever output. Can I connect my SVS PB13 ultra to my Onkyo Receiver? I am raising this question because, I may not be able to buy a new receiver for another month or two since AV components are very expensive here in india. I have paid Rs.155000 for my SVS-PB13 ultra, which is equivalent to $.3500 US dollars. And I am worried whether the receiver might damage my SVS? So please Help.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. You definitely don't want to connect speaker level output to a low level input as you will damage the sub's amp. If there is no sub (low frequency) out, you could use any low (audio level) output. You would need to make sure that all frequencies are being output at that RCA out. And you should use the subs controls to eliminate any frequencies above 80hz or so. Hope this helps. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you Mr.drdoan.

I will try to find a "Speaker level to Line Level converter" and use it until I get a new Receiver. Here, in India, AV-Receivers like Yamaha, Denon, Marants, Nad and Onkyo ore 2.5 times expensive than in US.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Threads merged as they both had thesame title and replies, please remember to try and not double post in one forum, thanks.


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Can I switch the "Input Level" to "Hi level" and connect the speaker level output from the AV receiver to the RCA connector in the SVS sub? If not, then what is the true purpose of this "Input Level" switch?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

raylover79 said:


> Can I switch the "Input Level" to "Hi level" and connect the speaker level output from the AV receiver to the RCA connector in the SVS sub? If not, then what is the true purpose of this "Input Level" switch?


It allows the user to switch between pro audio and consumer audio line levels. Pro audio gear runs hotter (higher voltage) than consumer audio. However, both setting are for _line level_ input, not speaker level input. You cannot connect speaker level input directly to this unit regardless of which position this switch is in.

You can download a copy of the manual here. 

Have you asked SVS for guidance yet? They are usually very responsive, and helpful.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya, I asked SVS and they said the same. So , I will try to find a "speaker level to line lever converter" and buy one. Here in india, it is not that easy to find.


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks to everyone, who educated me. Now I know a little more about amps and subwoofers.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck! Once you get everything worked out, you're sure gonna like that sub.

Let us know how it goes.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Mr. sga2


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

I searched all over my place for Speaker level to line lever converter, but they don't seem to have a clue about what it is. So, now my only option is to buy through"Global Easy Buy", which is an Ebay India's International Shopping.
I could only find these products that match my search. 
1. NEW BOSS B65N HIGH LOW LEVEL SPEAKER RCA CONVERTER CAR
2. Channel Vision A0302 White Cat5 Speaker To Line Level
3. Legacy LN60 High Level to RCA Adaptor new
4. Pyramid NS60
5. CAMIS HL-100 HIGH LEVEL TO LOW LEVEL CONVERTER
6. PyleUSA PLVH-L60 2-Channel Hi/Low Level Converter

I don't know which one would fit me. I wonder whether these devices need power supply to work. Someone please help me. I need to order one of these devices at the earliest, because I can not use my svs bp13 ultra until I connect this device to my avreceiver.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Either the Camis or the Legacy would seem to work for you. The big difference being that the Legacy has adjustable level control. I would say pick one and ask SVS for their input on that specific model before you buy. As I said before i am not personally faimiliar with this application and I certainly would ask them before connecting one myself - can't be too careful. 

When you do finally hood it up, start slowly (amp level low, sub gain low, etc.) and gradually work your way up until you get comfortable with it. Then calibrate.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

do these converters need any power supply? if so, then how do I connect them?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

The two I looked at (Camis and Legacy) appear to be passive (no power supply required). I believe these are just resistors placed in series with signal. The resistor creates a voltage drop within the converter so that the voltage potential on the output is low level.

One end connects to your speaker out on the AVR, the other end connected (via RCA cable) to the low level input on the sub. Should be a piece of cake.

Reards,
sga2


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dear Mr.sga2

Thank you for the guidance. Now, I will order a Legacy converter. Thanks a lot again.


----------



## raylover79 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have ordered for the Legacy converter through e-bay-global easy buy india. The product will be shipped from US, so it may take a week or two or even three.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats for a very nice SUB! that's one of the most sought in my country. SVS speakers also starting to become popular in the market.

Wish you good luck on your setup! Too bad no dealer here in Kuwait.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

ojojunkie said:


> Too bad no dealer here in Kuwait.


Will L Sound in europe not ship to Kuwait?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

raylover79 said:


> Dear Mr.sga2
> 
> Thank you for the guidance. Now, I will order a Legacy converter. Thanks a lot again.


No problem. Glad to help.

You're going to love that sub!

Regards,
sga2


----------

